# 2 pups?



## Alinos (May 19, 2014)

Did anyone here get 2 pups together? Same litter or even different litter but basically raise 2 same age pups at the same time? How difficult is it?


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

Difficult. Certainly not something I would recommend as I have seen it go wrong so many times. You would have to make sure the pups were walked/ trained separately most of the time and they need to be used to spending time apart- so sleeping/ eating/ travelling/ visiting places etc. The problem with siblings is that they bond incredibly well to each other rather than you. Sometimes sibling rivalry occurs and this can escalate to some nasty situations. 
Although some people take 2 pups of the same age, it is awfully hard work to get right and doing things well and making them 2 separate dogs defeats the point of getting 2 pups for most people- ie they are usually got as 'company and playmates' for each other when actually they need to learn to be individuals. 
I also find that with siblings, one becomes extremely attached to the other and it can cause huge amounts of stress for them to be separate which will occur at some point (vets visits is where I usually see this).
As a breeder I would absolutely not sell 2 puppies to the same home as I don't feel it is in the best interests of the dog. I would advise people wanting 2, to get one and once it reaches at least 6 months old (ideally a year), consider another. There would still be a lot of hard work to do but not to the same degree as 2 young pups as you will hopefully have one dog through a lot of training and appreciate the time it will take.
Hope that helps a little


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I agree it's difficult. You really have to have the time, money, and support to be able to do it. At the same time, I didn't follow all of the things people write on the internet on what you are supposed to do. I train together. I walk them together. I feed them together. They love in the same space together. But they also have to take turns with me but we manage. 

I don't recommend two if you've never had a dog because the work is unimaginable. You will read new puppy owners post on here struggling. That I think is pretty normal. But for littermates it seems 10x as difficult. I am glad that I got a boy and a girl as sometimes there are problems with competition and dominance that seems to get much worse with same *** littermates. 

Having said all that, I wouldn't have changed it for anything. They are special together and it's amazing to watch. They each have their fans and such distinct personalities. And when I think of puppies, I know I will get littermates again. 


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi Alinos, I really would advise against getting two pups! Reading your other post regarding toilet training I think having two littermates or pups the same age in an apartment with no outside space would be setting you all up for disaster.
Its tough with having to train one puppy and two will take double your efforts, with no garden I would even say impossible. Yes same *** siblings, can and often do start to fight as they reach maturity and these fights wont be a one off they will happen frequently. Siblings will also naturally tend to have the strongest bond with each other to the cost of bonding with you. They will constantly play fight, growl, yap and tear around your apartment. Puppies chew, with two that's double the destruction!
I agree with Katie, any good breeder would not home siblings together, I know lots do and lots of people take two puppies home but have seen it go wrong far more often than it goes right. There are exceptions of course, Lexi and Beemer being one of them but there are very few people that have the time and mental commitment to raise two puppies. Quite honestly the stress could drive you nuts!! 
DON'T DO IT.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I am no pro but I will add that I talked to a seeing eye dog trainer who told me when they place prospective seeing eye puppies with families for the first year of life they noticed that some families had a 100% success rates of graduating their pups. Someone got the idea of giving those families two pups to double the number of passing dogs and none of the pairs passed! If you want a well behaved dog then don't do it!


----------



## Alinos (May 19, 2014)

Thank you everyone! I also don't think I will be following this up idea ( it was one one of those things you think up of in the middle of the night)


----------



## Alinos (May 19, 2014)

And all those who said not to get 2 pups together ...Thank you, Thank you, Thank you! Just the one is enough at one time!!!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

:laugh::laugh:


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Get pup number 2 when zorro is 6 months old!


----------



## Alinos (May 19, 2014)

If I survive the first 6 months!!!


----------



## climbing (Jun 20, 2014)

I know you got Zorro same time as we got Bear...How is it going


----------

